# CQHAM.RU

## UR6EF

!  !        25-30  60-80.       40-50 .   ?   ?      ! :wink:           :Very Happy:

----------


## rv3mi

Low Band

----------


## KARRA

50          !!
      .          10    (12    !!  )
  -         -      !
     !!!          ..(        )

----------


## RN6L

.       J-.

----------


## RN6L

> ,   .    ,   !       .


   ,           ,        :Very Happy:  .

----------


## UR6EF

!    !  .      ,       .      . 
.

----------


## RX4HX

,  VP2E.     !      80, 40, 20,15  10 .

----------


## EU1ME

(  -140).       dl2kq

----------

2 RX4HX:
     VP2E

2 4L1FP:
     10,  . - .

     dl2kq,     ?

----------


## Mmbubo Mmbembu

[quote="ua3asr"]


> ...  .         2-3  .


             -   -?

----------


## ur0gt

> 2 RX4HX:      VP2E
> 
> 
>  :
> http://www.mountain.ru/radio/library...h_1/VP2E.shtml


    .

 VP2E,     ,           .       70 .        , .   ,       50- .

     VP2E,    WINDOM,   ,    IV.
WINDOM -  ,         .    WINDOM-.  ,       ,  ,   ,        .

  VP2E   : 
http://forum.qrz.ru/thread13469-2.html

73

----------


## ua5aa

,     - H=30 ..          5  ,    , .  ,      2 ,      , ..     ,   .. ,              ..

----------


## Mmbubo Mmbembu

> http://.....php?t=4506&star  t=15


      ,  ?

----------


## ua3avr

> ,    ""    . (  -    ,   ).


 INV-V.       INV-V  ,     ,    . ,      ,     (   ).  ?

, ,              .     ,      (   NEC-2 for MMANA),  ,  ,               1%.  ,   ,        ,     ,       .

     (    ).  ,   (,    )   ,  SWR,     ,  ,      ,                 .

----------


## bhope

> ua3asr
> 
>        ,    ""    . (  -    ,   ).
> 
> 
>  INV-V.       INV-V  ,     ,    . ,      ,     (   ).  ?
> 
> , ,              .     ,      (   NEC-2 for MMANA),  ,  ,               1%.  ,   ,        ,     ,       .
> 
>      (    ).  ,   (,    )   ,  SWR,     ,  ,      ,                 .


   .           (   "") . ..        . IMHO    20 .    80 ,        ...

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> BUTTERNUT HF8V.       7,667 .  30             .   3.5   30         1.0 - 1.15.
> .       ?.   . 
> de RX9AT .


 HF6V,   ,     .          .  40  .    -         GP  ,  .    130 /    .      . -   .

----------


## ur0gt

> HF6V ...... 
>          .  40  .    -         GP  ,  .


    : http://www.bencher.com/pdfs/00366IZV.pdf

      .

73

----------


## bhope

,    ...

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*ua3avr*
//           ,  .//

,    .    ?
 ,           ?
73!

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

,    .           ?

----------


## Alex UT4EK

, !    ,

 .        20- (     DX-),    40- (  )  1/8    80- (  CW  SSB  -    ).       ,     ,   DL2KQ. !!!     .
     73! , UT4EK.

----------


## vadim_d

> ,     ( )  ,           (    09 , 21:29 )....
> 
> *ua3avr*,              ,   . ?...
> 
>      ,        .    ,   , ,   
> 
> 1. .    ,    .
> 2.    -    .   (  ) , ,   .
> 3.      ,     .  .


1. -  . 2.  3. -  .      "  ".      ()   ()  ( ),          RLC ,       .     ""    ,             .    ""     ,     .        ,     .              -     ,             .

----------


## ua5aa

...  -    ?!

----------


## Vytas

> ,
> 
>  .        20- (     DX-),    40- (  )  1/8    80- (  CW  SSB  -    ).       ,     ,   DL2KQ. !!!     .


   30  17 .

----------


## vadim_d

> .   ,       ?


  ,  ,             . ,    ,    ,   .

     .          ,        -     -  i1=i2     .     i1=i2+i3.       i3=0.      ,      .

     .          ,             ,     .  ,        ,    .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

//  ,  -    ,//

, ?!      

//         ,       //

         .         - .   :
-        ( )     ,
-     .           ,   ,       .      .    ,                   .

,          (    ).          .
,          .       .    .  ,    ,   .   . !       . ,    ! 
   ?
    ,    .      . !   .  .  . ,  !

      .     . ,       .  .     ,    . . !  ?
  ,            .

          ,     ,       .

----------


## ua5aa

....  -  ,  .... !

----------


## ua3avr

> //  ,  -    ,//


    ,     . () a la ,  :Smile: .



> ,     ,       .


,  !  :Smile:

----------


## ua5aa

...-,      -       ..  :Smile:  

..   ,   ..."   ,  ",       ,    , ,        .   :Crying or Very sad:  

    -     ??

----------


## ur0gt

> *Vlad UR 4 III
> , ?!     * 
> 
>     ? ...      ?


,  UR4III, ,       :Crazy:   :Smile:  

 , .
    .      -  ()   . ,  ,      -         .       .

      ,   ,    ,     ,     .          . .
    ,      .   ,       ,      .   ,       . 
              .

      ,  ,          .      ,      "".
    "  ",    .
       .  -   .

73

----------


## ua3avr

> 


     ,          (   GP)   .    -   .

----------


## ua3avr

> ..  ,        ..-    .


 ,   , ,       .  ,  ,        ,     .

----------


## Set-up

> -     ??


!      -            . 
, 73!

----------


## ua3avr

> .    .


    ,   ,  :Smile: .   __  T-,        .

----------


## ua3avr

> ?


      "",      T-,      ,  :Smile: . , ,   ,   T-   (,    ,        , > 10 GHz   ),       ,    ,       .

           (   ),        ,       ,              ,  :Smile: .               ,    -     , ,  ,        .  ,     , ,      Windom,     -   ,            ,   ,   . 

  ""        .     ,         ,            , -            ,    ,       . ,      -  T-,          . ,  ,          ,          ,  -,  :Smile: .

 , ,     ?  :Smile:     ,      INV-V,    ,               . 

,      ,   ,      .  ,           ,  :Smile: .

----------


## ua3avr

> ..  ,        ..-    .


 ,         , ..   ,    . ..       .      - ,  ,       , , ,    ,       ,          ,   , ., ,  .

----------


## ua3avr

> .


,      , ,   ,      .     ,  :Smile: .     ,      ,     ,  :Smile: ,     ""  .  ,      ,       ,  :Smile: .

      ,     ,  :Smile: :
- 4   .  3     ,  1 .   1      ,     100%,   .       -:
--,   ,   .  ,   .
  ,   .     3:
- , -   .
    :
-      .     .
   ,     .
         .
   3:
-  ,   ?
 :
- ,   .     .
    ,   , :
- -,    3  !
  ,     : _" !"_
3    ,  :
-  ,   3   1.

ps.    ,   , ,          ,  :Smile: .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

, !   

!
,      .   -     ?
,    .

----------


## ua5aa

> ..
>  ,         , ..   ,    . ..       .      - ,  ,       , , ,    ,       ,          ,   , ., ,  .


...  , .     ,          .      " "     2- .      ,   ,    :R=48 , j=0? SWR=1,18 ( ,  ..   1,04). -   ,      7 ,   4,6 (   5 .,   ).  , 6-    (718, 70 ).     , ..      . 
       ,       "" ,   ,       12 ...
   (   ),  -   ,         2   7       .         7  28  (   10  18   ,     ,   28    (25..30 .)
   -            -

----------


## vadim_d

> ,      .   -     ?
> ,    .


   ,     .      .        ,         .             .            -           ,     (    )     .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> .
> 73


     50  1    .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> .
>        ,     .   ,   :wink:


,  ,    .
    .    .   -      (+).       . ,    .     ,          (    )       (-).
      ,  ,           ( )     .

,         ?
          ? 
     ,      (-)?
      ,   +  -?

----------


## ur0gt

> 50  1    .


     ,             . ,   ,        ,   ,    .  ,   .      .




> " ",       ,         E.


  - .         ,     .
   ,     .

73

----------


## ur0gt

*To ua3avr*
 ?         :Smile:

----------


## ur0gt

.
  ,     ,         .   .
   . 

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ,           "",      .


     :



> (   )     . ,    ,        ,  .       ,     ,    .      ,    .        .    ,   .


   ,             ,   .   .
 MMANA - ,   .        .          . (.   ).
       :  ,    . ?

73

----------


## ua3avr

> ,             ,   .   .


.     -            , . .  ,       -     ,      ,  .




> MMANA - ,   .        .          .


   , ,         ,  :Smile: ,  , ,          . 




> :  ,    . ?


               .          -    -      ,     ( ,  ,   .)   ,     . 

MMANA  , ,       ,  :Smile: ,    ,      ,    , , ,    . 




> ,    .      ,    !


,   ,  :Smile: .   ,     ,    - ,  :Smile: ,    ""    .  ,            ,      .

,   -  .      ,     ,      ,         ,            . , ,  , , ,     ""     rx3akt,     ,    ,     ,  :Smile: .   ,    ,   pileup-,  :Smile: .

----------


## ur0gt

> .
> ur0gt , ua3avr  ?


  ,         "".       .




> 


  ,      ?     ? 
    ,    ,    .




> !


    .
   ,     .     ,          .
 ,         ,    ,  .       ,         .

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ,            -      .


. ., ,  ,      ,  ,   .   . 
   ?

73

----------


## ua3avr

http://www.lz2zk.com/?/antennas/page79/.       ,        . 

,             RG-58 -  SWR  ,  :Smile: ,            .        ,   ,  ,  :Smile: ,    .

----------


## ua3avr

> .   .        ,      . .      ,


,      ,  :Smile: ,   ,    .      , ..          .     ,   ,      .  ,    ,     ,  ,     .

,   ,            ,  :Smile: .



> .       ,   :  ,  .


,    , ,  :Smile: . ,   ,        ,   .         .  ,  ""        ,    ""  "" ,  :Smile: .



> ,     .     .


    ,  :Smile: .  ,     :     .

----------


## ua3avr

> ,          ,           .


         ,  :Smile: .           (      ur0gt)       .



> ,  " " -  R+jX.


,  . ,   , ,     ,                   ,      (  ,   ). ,         ,   ,           .     ,  ,    .

----------


## ua3avr

> ,          ,        ...


      ,      __     ,         .  -                 (  2  7         -  ).           .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

,   *ur0gt*              .  *ua3avr* _   ,  ,   ,    ._
      ,            - , ,   .        . ,   

*ur0gt*
_         .    .       ,   :  ,  . 
             ?  ? 
   ,    _ 
*ua3avr*
_          (   ),            -   ,     , , ,    
,      ,  ,   ,    .      , ..          .     ,   ,      .  ,    ,     ,  ,     ._

    !
      -   - .  .                       . ,              .    . ,              ,       ,     .   ,         .         .
     ,         .            , ,   .    

   () -    . .      ? 
     .
       .  ,       ,      ,       ,       .     90       .   .         .          .           .      -? ,            .   ,        . ,     ,    , ,  .  0,66.
      ,         .    ,    ,     .             ,    -   !
   .  .

      ,     .                  .  -   ,  -   .          ,  .   .            .  ,     .

----------


## Amw

*ua3avr
      ,           ,         .* 
 ,    ?    :
*ur0gt 
      ,   ,    ,     ,     ....*

_          ._
                 .      ,     .

*ur0gt 
  ,    ,   .   ,   ,      ?*
  ,              .    ,  .     , , .
   ""  MMANA .   :Very Happy:  

_  .          .    ,    ._ 
  ,      100%    R+jX.  . ,        . Ÿ     .         " "...   :Very Happy: 

P.S.         RX3AKT.         .        .      ,      (  ),     ,     ...    .

----------


## Amw

> ,            .           . 
> 
> ,   ,    (,   ) ...


   .   ,    "       "  ?              .          :  : 
(    "  " -     .)

----------


## Amw

*ua3avr
..., ,          , ,    -    .   -              .*
 ""           . 

** 
            ?
    .        ,                MMANA. 

*         ,     .*
  ,       ,   : 
             ,     ...  ,   ? 
,      ...   *ur0gt*  - .

*...     ...*
 ""  .    -    R= . ( MMANA "",    ,    ,  ,   .)        .       ,      ,       ?

*ps.   , -      -  , Amw?        , , "   "  .*
.     ,      ...   .  :Very Happy:

----------


## ua3avr

,     , .   -       ,      ,          rx3akt,     UR4III,     . , sorry,         ,     ,  :Smile: .

----------


## RW4HRE

> ,     , .   -       ,      ,          rx3akt,     UR4III,     . , sorry,         ,     , .


     -  .

----------


## vadim_d

> ""  .    -    R= . ( MMANA "",    ,    ,  ,   .)        .       ,      ,       ?


  .         ,          - ,   ,  ,   .       even/odd  (),  ,     ""      common mode.      .

----------


## Amw

*ua3avr
,    ,     ,...
...,      ...*
 ,     ?

*  ,   ,      * 
    ?   "    ...".
    ?

* ,  R,  jX,        .        .*
     .      50   0.001         .

*,  ,      ,    , * 
       ,     .         ,      .    .        ... ,   ,   ,  1/4      "trap".  ?

*ur0gt
           - .*
           (Z,t), ..           L,   Z=sqrt(L/C)- .      ,   t=sqrt(LC) -   .            L  .     ,       ,     LC .   ,  " "   .

----------


## Amw

*ua3avr
     ,   lambda/4 ,  .*
 .     .  2.5  + j0.

----------


## ua3avr

> .     .


      ,       ,        ,      ,   ,  :Smile: .  ,   lambda/4    .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*ua3avr*
//_ ,     , .   -       ,      ,          rx3akt,     UR4III,     . , sorry,         ,     ,  .//_

  ,    .    .       ,   ,         .   ,    (    )    .        .

   ,             ?      *ur0gt*. 

//_,  ,      ,  ,     ,  , ..  ,   ,    T-.//_

    , ,   ,            ,    :  ,    -.
, ,     ?     .,              ,           ?
          ?

    ? 
, , ,     ,       .   ,               180  (!!!),         ,   !      ,   .

_//  ,      ,        ,  .     , ,    .//_

      .
  ,   .         .           ,     .       .     (,   )   λ   .             . ..        .   λ/4   (    )    (  ).      .
      ,  , .     -!

 , , !!!
 ,    ,  -   . ,  ,    .  .       .   -.         .       ,          ,  ,    ,      . 

 !    ?

_//       ,    .         ,   vadim_d  .//_
,?

*vadim_d*
_//   (   )     . ,    ,        ,  .       ,     ,    .      ,    .        .    ,   .//_

 .  ,     .        .   .    .    :        .    .
  .  ,     .      ?
            .      !!!

----------


## ua3avr

> ,     .... ,    .       .


  ,  ,   , , ,   -, .      1/4 lambda      , .



> ,             ?     ur0gt.


     ?  :Smile:     .        (     ,    ),          ,     .     .              .     ,    (  )        +- 90 ,          40% . ,  :Smile: . -      .

    ,    ,      -  ,  :Smile: .   ,               ,      ? ,       1/4 lambda,   ,       ,   ,              .  ,          ,  :Smile: . 

   ,            ,    .               ( -, ,   ,  ).  , ,    -    ,             .    , ,  ,     ,  :Smile: .  " " ,    ,   ,     ,   .

ps. , , ,     , ,   ,  :Smile: . Sorry,   .

----------


## Amw

*ur0gt
   ?   ,      .      ?* 
,     ,   :
*        ...*
       .
  , . 

*Amw
  ,  " ",   .*
*ur0gt
    -   ?*
  ,   ,   ,        R+jX                 ..      .

*ua3avr
...  ,   ,    ,      ...
...,          ...*

*vadim_d 
        ,         ...*

----------


## ur0gt

> *ur0gt
>     -   ?*
> 
>   ,   ,   ,        R+jX                 ..      .


  .

 ,      3     HZ   RA9MB:

  ""      .

1.     .     ,  .        . 
,      (     )          (   )  (!) .      .               ( ),      ,       .     -        :Smile:  

2.         ""    ""  (   ).       . ,      (  )   ,       .             ,      +  + .

    .

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ,   ,    ....................  ....................  ..........


         .       ?
    ,  .   ""    ,   " ".




> " "   ,  .


 "" ,       ,   ? ?

73

----------


## ua3avr

> -,           .


       .      .  

        ,    ,   (    )    ,   ,     .        ,   ,          ,    ,   ,           . 

           jX       jX,     ,      . 

    lambda/4        180 ,    .         ,   ,    ,   .      ,   .     ,       (,               ), -          ,   0.05-0.1  lambda,   ,       .

  lambda/4   ,    ,   ,     (         ,  :Smile: ), ,  ,    180         lambda/2, ..    . 

                  ,             ( ,    -     ).       , ,   ,    ,     ,     .  :Smile:

----------


## Amw

*ua3avr
    lambda/4        180 ,    .*
    .      .
(" "...   -  ,      ,      ...  :  :  )  ,  ,   ""  ,          .

   25ns   10MHz,   10 (1.59155nF)    250 (3.9789uH)
    100v     50. 

   ( - *100,  - ) 
     ( - *100,  -  )

----------


## Amw

*ua3avr
,       , .  ,        ...*
  ,      .  :Evil or Very Mad:  

*     OK,           ...
...     .*
     ?      -    ?
        ,     .    ... 
       .  ,      ,   .

----------


## Amw

*ua3avr
,       ,    .*
   ,        .
            .    .

----------


## ur0gt

*To ua3avr*

   , .

 : http://www.cultinfo.ru/fulltext/1/001/008/109/566.htm

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ,     ,   ,    , ,   , ...


.        ,      .

   ,    ,   :
"  ", "   ", "    ( )", "  -   ", "  ,    ", " ", .....
     DL2KQ.          -       ...  . 

73

----------


## ur0gt

* ua3avr*
,   ,   .  
    Amw ...        ...        :Smile:  
      ,      ; ,    -   .        ,        :Smile:  

       ,         ,    .  .
 ,     ,  4  ,    .
-            ;  -   ,  ,      - .

   , ,   ,        . ,   ,   .
     ,       ,  .    ,     .    ,           ,       .
   EX8A    ,         ,       :Smile:        ,       .   .  ,  ,      :Smile: 

73

----------


## ur0gt

> *ur0gt*
> _  ""     _ 
> 
>      ,      ,  ,    .


   "" ,      .
         .           .
         . ,               .




> ,    - ?     ,     ,   .


   ,  -      .  ,     ,       .
   , ,   ,      ,   .




> ,      :     ?


 6  Amw ,        .  ,   ,    ,   .
    ,   ,       .          .

 .   ,     ,  .        ()      .         . 

,  Amw   ,    ,    .     ,  ,  -    - ,   ""        .       :Smile:  

73

----------


## ur0gt

> *ur0gt*
> 
> *         . ,               .*
> 
>  ,    .   ,    -  .


,                  :Smile:  
       ua3avr: http://www.lz2zk.com/?/antennas/page79/ 
  ,          :
http://www.cqham.ru/images/arx2b.gif




> _ ._ 
> 
>      -  .


          ,  ,       ,    .  -     .




> :    ,         .


   .  ,    ,  ,   .   "  ", ,   ,            : 
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=12342
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=12341

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ,   .     .


  ,  ""     :Smile:  




> .


  -    ,      :Smile:  
     ,        .       -   .




> .      ,   ,   ,  .


       .         .




> * * 
> 
>    -     .     ,  !


   ,   .    -    " **   ".
    ...  ...  -       :Smile:  

73

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   .    180 ?       ,   ""  1/4 ,      "" ,     1/2 .     .   , , (  )      . 
> ,    ( )       ,    .     -  .
>     .


  -                .    -   ,         ,      ,        "" (two-port).   -  ,     ,     .         ,  common mode     .      -        (  ),        .        ,   .    ,         .         ,       .  ,           ,      ,   ( )       ,  .     http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=12206 http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=12605 .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

!  .    ,     .




> 180 ?       ,   ""  1/4 ,      "" ,     1/2 .     .   , , (  )      .


      λ/4     ,           (180 ). ?
               180      . 
          ,    ,       360    . ..           ,       . 
         ,         180 .               ,   .

           ,          ,      .

----------


## Amw

*vadim_d
  ,     ( )   ,        .       ,       -        .*
"  "   ?   ,   ?
 ,     (T)  RLC     RLC    ()     . (, ,    )

_...       ,  ,    . ,         ,     ._
 .
"  " ,    ""   ?

----------


## Amw

*vadim_d
...           ...*
 ,         ,  ...           ,       .  ,    ,   ,      - .
,  .       - ,   *Vlad UR 4 III*  .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,       .  ,    ,   ,      - .


,    ,   . -       " " -     .

        .        -           .       -         ,    150 ,   -  .    ,  ,      F  G     U,     .    75 ,    ,   B  D    2U,       ,    300 .  ,      ,        -  .     .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

!
  -        :    ?

!
  .    **   ,          !

----------


## vadim_d

> !
>   -        :    ?


 ,     -     .



> !
>   .    **   ,          !


  . "  "    "  "             .    ,       -        MMANA     .    .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ...     , ! -   .   ""          ,                "" ...


     .    .
              . ,   ,        .

----------


## ur0gt

> ?   , .............


, .     .

    .

73

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

.

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,     -     .       .


,   !
  ,        .   .   ,   ,  .  ,  .
   ?      ?    (),        ?
,     ,          .

,          ?             ,    ?

----------


## ua3avr

> , 5         14   3/8 ,          .


     lambda/4,      , , .  ,     . 



> -  ( A  B)       ,    .


,         , ,      "      ?" ,  :Smile: . 

, ,     , ..     ,  ,    ,      , ..   180    "" .      lambda/4,   ""        ""    lambda/2          180   .  



> (    W5GI)   ,         -             .


     ,     .          .   ,     ,  -     ,       .    ,   ,    ,  :Smile: .



> NEC2     (TL),     .


 ,  NEC-2  TL ( NT)     , ..      .   , ,     ,      ,      . 

,   ,         ()   -   .     ,       NEC-2 ,     TL,       -.




> .


  , ,      .

----------


## vadim_d

> lambda/4,      , , .  ,     .


         ,         ,         -   .



> ,         , ,      "      ?" , .


     -             ,        .    ,       -       .

          -   UT2FW  ,   ,     NEC2     .



> ,  NEC-2  TL ( NT)     , ..      .   , ,     ,      ,      .


  -      (,   ),      .   ()      .          ,    .      .



> ,   ,         ()   -   .     ,       NEC-2 ,     TL,       -.


  -           ,    ,     "".           ,        TL.

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> (    W5GI)   ,         -             .


 !
   - ,     .       

     ,    (   )  ,      . -

 W5GI       ,     ,        .         ,     ,     ,  -.
  3-     ,                       .        .             ,         ,          . .. ,        ,      .       !  .      ,     -         .
          -         . -    J-.           ,    ..        ,      - , ,   . .
   ,   **       , **     -. -,    W5GI.
     ,   , .              +.  **  (*     . * )          -.   .         +.  .

----------


## vadim_d

> -, , ,    ,          , .


 http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=13040 , ,   ,       NEC2.   ()      ,    ,       .     (  )           .              . ,   ""    :

CM 
CE
GW	1	51	0	-10.7	0	0	0	0	0.001
GW	3	25	0	0	0	0	0	-5.35	0.001
GW	2	51	0	0	0	0	10.7	0	0.001
GE	0
GN	-1
EK
EX	0	1	26	00	1	0		
TL	1	51	2	1	300	1.e-3				
FR	0	0	0	0	14.02	0
EN

----------


## ua3avr

> http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=13040 , ,   ,       NEC2.


, , ,  :Smile: , thanks and applauses    TL    , -  U-    .

, ,       -      ? _(   , .   )_  ,           , ..   ,        . 

..        ,  :Smile: ,        ,        .     ,   ,      -  .




> -.


 ,  ,  :Smile: ,      ,  . T-, ,     (E  H,   k        ),        . :  Windom   ,      . T-     -   ,  :Smile: .

----------


## ua3avr

,      ,  :Smile: .             ,         180 . ,  ,          .               ("" ),   -   -          .   - -       180    . (_   , .  _ )

,  .        (    ,      ),      :
CE Phased by transformer - plane wave exitation
GW 1 51 0 -10.7 0 0 0 0 0.001
GW 2 51 0 0 0 0 10.7 0 0.001
GW 3 25 0 0 0 0 0 -5.35 0.001
GE 0
EX 1 1 1 0 0 0 90 0 0 0
TL 1 51 2 1 300 0.001 0 0.0001 0 0.0001
FR 0 0 0 0 14.02 0
RP 0 1 360 1000 90 0 0 1
RP 0 181 1 1000 90 0 -1 0
EN




> ....  ,    ,           ,    .


, MMANA    ,       ,        ,  :Smile: .             ,              .  ,       T-,    ,     ,     ,     -   ,   -  .   ,      "",     -  ,   ,  -      "",           .

----------


## vadim_d

> W5GI    - *      -*.           .... *   ,        - * ,      * .       ?*


   .   -           (i1-i2       ),  -  .         http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=12967 ,     .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,      , .             ,         180 . ,  ,          .               ("" ),   -   -          .   - -       180    . 
> 
> ,  .        (    ,      ),      :


, -     .            -     .       ( )     ,     -   ,      .           .       ,            , -,    ()    .          .

  !

----------


## ua3avr

> - -       180    .


           ,        .       -    (  ,         ,  ), -  ,     ,         -,  :Smile: , .     ,      . 

 ,     , , ,      , ,     ,  :Smile: .    !

----------


## vadim_d

> !!!   !
>        .
>      ?     ?
>   :. Inv-V 80/40m.(  .)+   20 ( )+    15    .     .


   -   ... Inv-V 80/40m     ,                .     4       .           ,      ,     .

----------

Vadim_d!!!
    .   INV-V     8040.    .       144  5/8 .  .     .

----------


## Amw

*vadim_d
...     (,   ),      .   ()      .          ,    .      .*
      7-  
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=133077#133077
_...  100%    R+jX.  . ,        . Ÿ     ._

      .   :
*ua3avr
 ,     , , ,      , ,     ...*
   .
    :
* (   - .Amw)    .*
       ,    ...  :Very Happy:  

    .

----------


## LZ2ZK

, .  .            .    .      :Laughing:

----------


## vadim_d

> , .  .            .    .


,  .     -,       : "   -  "!

----------


## vadim_d

> .       ,    ,   .    (     )   .               -   ,      ,   ,      . http://www.w5gi.com/mysteryantenna.htm


,   .    :

The W5GI Multi-band Mystery Antenna is a fundamentally a collinear antenna comprising three half waves  in-phase on 20 meters...

  :

The Mystery antenna, on the other hand,  presents a six-lobe pattern on 20 meters...

    ,      .   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,         .


,       ,    ,     .     ,    ,    .       3- .    ?

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> (       ),     .    ,     .


!
  .    ,      .     ,       . ,    ,              .  ,   . ,     .
73!

----------


## ur0gt

> vadim_d
> 
>    .
> 
> 
>   ,         .


 !
      !

Mystery antenna      20 ,     .
 ,    ,        .  ,               ,    300 .        40 .     .

73

----------


## ua3avr

> 3- .    ?


    .    W5GI ,   -   ,  :Smile: , K        ,     .

CE Mystery antenna W5GI
GW 1 96 0 -15.12 0 0 -10.08 0 0.0015
GW 2 96 0 -10.08 0 0 -5.04 0 0.003
GW 3 191 0 -5.04 0 0 5.04 0 0.0015
GW 4 96 0 5.04 0 0 10.08 0 0.003
GW 5 96 0 10.08 0 0 15.12 0 0.0015
GW 1001 1 0 -5 3 0 -5 3.01 0.0015
GW 1002 1 0 5 3 0 5 3.01 0.0015
GM 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 25 0
GS 0 0 1
GE 1
GN 2 0 0 0 5 0.001
FR 0 1 0 0 14.15 0
TL 3 4 1001 1 50 6.54 0 0 10 0
TL 3 188 1002 1 50 6.54 0 0 10 0
EX 0 3 96 0 1 0
RP 0 1 360 1000 83 0 0 1
RP 0 181 1 1000 90 0 -1 0
EN

  ,       .  ,    TL        ,            TL (  NEC-2),         ,           ,  :Smile: .   - FR.

       ,    , ..     .   ,       ,  :Smile: .  -       ,  .   ,  -    ,           .

----------


## Amw

*ua3avr
  ,      , ,    ,     , ,     . ,  ,    , * 
-      ?   " ".           -  ,   .
 ,           ,           " "?
  ,      .

*... ,     ...*
            ,   .      ( ,   )    "" .

----------


## LZ2ZK

!         .   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ""    " -  ".


,       ?  http://www.ece.rutgers.edu/~orfanidi/ewa/ch09.pdf -  9.6 (.308)    ,  9.7   "propagation matrix" (- 9.7.6),   9.8      .      -    -  ,  ,      ,  .



> -  ,   .......             ,   .      ( ,   )    "" .


              -    ,  -   ,         " " .   ,        (+)    ,    ,    .

  -    :

----------


## Amw

*vadim_d
,       ?*
   ,   ,    ,     .

*  ,        (+)    ,    ,    .*
 !!!        SWR.      ,  ,        ...  -  .     ?

----------


## vadim_d

> *vadim_d
> ,       ?*
>    ,   ,    ,     .


,, ,   -     -    "quote"  "/quote"  .     ,  ,    9.8.1    9.8.3 (  http://www.ece.rutgers.edu/~orfanidi/ewa/ch09.pdf )   ,   .      SPICE- ,              .



> *  ,        (+)    ,    ,    .*
>  !!!        SWR.      ,  ,        ...  -  .     ?


,         ,      .    ()   ,  k(f)=u2(f)/u1(f)  -  ,           .          ,  .      - ,     .

----------


## ur0gt

> *vadim_d
> ...     (,   ),      .   ()      .          ,    .      .*
>       7-  
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=133077#133077
> _...  100%    R+jX.  . ,        . Ÿ     ._
> 
>       .


   ,       .

  ,       ,            ,    ,       .       ,   .

 ,   ,                 ,  ,         .            -       ?           .

      ,    ,         .
         ,       :Smile: 

       ,         ,       .
   .

       -         (MMANA  NEC    )        ,       , ,          .

,      (      ),   ,            ?  :Smile: 

 ,      .      ,  ,      .          8- .
         .

    :
          ,    .          .

73

----------


## ua3avr

> ....   .


    . 
1.   TL (  LD, NT, EX 0)         .  NEC-2     - :   ""         ,    .
2.    RG,   ,  0.75-0.8.  -  RG6  RG8.  , ,  .
3.   GW 6     ,     GW 2.

 ,  ,   SY  . ,      Arie Voors  4NEC2,   NEC-2   ,  :Smile: , , ,   ,     MMANA (   NEC-2 for MMANA,      NEC-2).

upd:              ,  ,   .

CE Mystery antenna W5GI, original
GW 1 96 0 -15.12 0 0 -10.08 0 0.0015
GW 2 96 0 -10.08 0 0 -5.04 0 0.003
GW 3 191 0 -5.04 0 0 5.04 0 0.0015
GW 4 96 0 5.04 0 0 10.08 0 0.003
GW 5 96 0 10.08 0 0 15.12 0 0.0015
GW 1001 1 0 -5 3 0 -5 3.01 0.0015
GW 1002 1 0 5 3 0 5 3.01 0.0015
GW 1003 1 0 0 3 0 0 3.01 0.0015
GM 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 25 0
GS 0 0 1
GE 1
GN 2 0 0 0 5 0.001
FR 0 1 0 0 14.15 0
TL 3 4 1001 1 50 6.54 0 0 10 0
TL 3 188 1002 1 50 6.54 0 0 10 0
TL 3 96 1003 1 300 10.6 0 0 0 0 
EX 0 1003 1 0 1 0
RP 0 1 360 1000 78 0 0 1
RP 0 181 1 1000 90 0 -1 0
EN




> "That has good implications as a teaching tool"


,  , ,     ,    ,    -      .

----------


## vadim_d

> . 
> 1.   TL (  LD, NT, EX 0)         .  NEC-2     - :   ""         ,    .
> 2.    RG,   ,  0.75-0.8.  -  RG6  RG8.  , ,  .
> 3.   GW 6     ,     GW 2.


,        .         ,    .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  , ,     ,    ,    -      .


     "      ?" (", !"),     Z0   Z0/2,     ,  common-mode  :

CM
CE
GW      1       51      0       -10.7   0       0       -0.02   0       0.001
GW      3       25      0       0       0       0       0       -5.35   0.001
GW      2       51      0       0.02    0       0       10.7    0       0.001
GW      11      1       0       -0.02   0       0       0       0       0.001
GW      12      1       0       0       0       0       0.02    0       0.001
GW      21      1       0       -0.02   -5.35   0       -0.01   -5.35   0.001
GW      22      1       0       0.01    -5.35   0       0.02    -5.35   0.001
GE      0
GN      -1
EK
EX      0       1       26      00      1       0               
TL      11      1       12      1       300     1.e-3                           
TL      11      1       21      1       150     5.35    0       0       1e+99   1e+99
TL      12      1       22      1       150     5.35    0       0       1e+99   1e+99
FR      0       0       0       0       14.02   0
EN

       ,     ,        ( Z0/4).               .

----------


## ur0gt

> ,      W5GI,    .    ,   ""  ,  , ,


 ,        1,5 .
   .          :Smile:  

73

----------


## vadim_d

> ,        1,5 .
>    .


,  20-        ,       .    80  40  -     .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

!
,    ()    ?
    ?

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> vadim_d
> 
> ,  20-        ,       .
> 
> 
>     ,      .         .   20-      ,      .
> 
> 73


    80  -  ZS6BKW.   80    .

[quote = "LZ2LK"]
,    ,     .   G5RV  W5GI  1.5 ,       ,    W5GI    (  ,   ).[/quote]

 ,      W5GI          .
      3.55, 3.65, 3.85  3.95 ,     ,       ,     .    300        160 - j240               .
       300, 450      ,               .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> Vlad UR 4 III
> 
> !
> ,    ()    ?
>     ?
> 
> 
>       . ...   -   .


,      .         , -, .

----------


## Amw

*LZ2ZK
...  W5GI    (  ,   )*
*vadim_d
      .    80  40  -     .*
*ur0gt
    ...
...      .*
*vadim_d
        , , ,            .*
*Peter Pychtin
    80  -  ZS6BKW.   80    .*

 ,       ...
     G5RV -     .     "  "?.

----------


## Amw

*ur0gt
   ,       -* 

  , ,  " "?

*ur0gt
 :
...   .     ...*

----------


## ur0gt

> ,   "" .  - , .  , ,     -    ...


 ;  -   ,         .

P.S.      . , ,  .      .

73

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> ,       ...
>      G5RV -     .     "  "?.


   , ..  < 3.

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,      .  ,       ,         2  ,    = 1      : 
> http://forum.qrz.ru/thread6097-13.html


 , ,   ,    . 
     UA3MCH     .    

***
//,    (  - )    ...        :     ()     .        ,    .     (*   -    *   .      ) *      ,        .* ,         , *        .*.          . "  , !"  //

    , .        .      -            .     
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=11117&start=0
    . 
  -     .              .     !     - .   , !

,            . (     ).              ,      .
,       ,        .          .
***
   , !

----------


## ua3avr

,  ,  :Smile: ,          .

     ,      (   ),     Z     ,      ,     .       , ..   ""       ,     .         ,   ""  -   ,     -.

----------


## RZ6FE

!!!       -   .       .     -   RZ6FE/

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

* RZ6FE*
      ,  ,    .        ,       ! .

----------


## Set-up

> 


Vlad UR 4 III pardon!      ,    ,  !
, 73!

----------


## Amw

*UR0GT
       ,     ,    6...10 . . .  3...5    .          .*

     , ?     ,   ,      75/2=37,5 ?  :  :    ,          ?    "  "  ?  :Very Happy:  MMANA        ...
-         .  ,    100.    50  ,   =1.    ,   0.1%   =1?      5% -    ...
,            -       ( RX3AKT) .   -        .    ,      ,   ,  -         900  ,       100,   20-...  ,       -       .    ,   , ,        160    .
       -  .

----------


## ur0gt

* Amw*
 , ,         ?
      .

      -   :Smile:  

73

----------


## ur0gt

> Amw
> 
>     ,   ,      75/2=37,5 ?
> 
> 
>   ""    72/4=18 ,  , .


  ""    (  ),    ""      ,   2  ,    .
        ,         .

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ur0gt
> 
>   ""    (  ),    ""      ,   2  ,    .
> 
> 
>  .          lambda/4     (  ),     18 , , .


   .        :Smile:  
,       .  ,   ,        :Crazy:  

73

----------


## ur0gt

> :   L/2      ,   ,     ,      (       ),     4  .


    -    ....     :Smile:  
     ,     .

73

----------


## ur0gt

> *ur0gt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				     ,     
> 			
> 		
> ...


       ,        -    2 .
   ,     .
 ,         ,     - .       .

73

----------


## YuraSanych

*ur0gt*



> ,        -    2


     ,   ?

----------


## ua3avr

> .
> ....   ,      1,41 .


,   .   ,         ,        ( ,   ).                      .

----------


## ua3avr

> .


 ,    ,  -   ?   ,     - .

----------


## ur0gt

> ,     - ,    .


    .
     ua3avr,          :Smile:  

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ?


    :  8O   :Smile:  




> _       ,        -    2_ 
> 
> *     ,   ?*


73

----------


## ur0gt

> ,     , ..............


   -  .

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ,      ""  ,           .            ,           ,      ,                .


    .    ""    -      .  ,       () . ,    ,       (     ,         ).    ,   ,   .      -  ,    ""    () ,       .   ,    ,     ,    ""    .

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ,      ,    (    ),        .     ,           ,   ...


  -   .
 ,      .
_ DL2KQ :       (    ,      ,     ):   ,     LC-.  -     :    (            Ga). :    Ra = 4      0,5  .  ,    GP     10 .          \  (-      ,     ,  ),     .    (  J-)    . 
          (- )  - ._ 

73

----------


## ua3avr

> _ DL2KQ ... -     :    ..._


 ,       .    ,      ,   ,            ,  :Smile: .

----------


## ur0gt

> ur0gt
> _ ,      ._
> 
> ,  ...       .


    .
  5-      .

 ,  .

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ur0gt
> 
>     .
> 
> 
>    , ?


         ....      :Smile:  

73

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

*Amw*

//    ,      ""  ,           .//

      J-  .
     .          ,   ,   ,   . ..          !

//           ,           ,      ,                .//

         .           RX3AKT.         http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...=asc&&start=30

// ,          ?    "  " ?  MMANA        ...//

     .     .
  .                ,       .          .

----------


## ur0gt

> lambda/2,    lambda/4,      ,        ,     lambda/2.  ""  rx3akt    ,        ,       ,       ()    ,     ,  .


           .
  ,    .           ,     .

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ,         ,             ,     ,      ,      ,        (, ,     ,  ), ................


 , , .       (  )    .
        -    .        .
      .....     :Smile:  

73

----------


## vadim_d

> .....


    EH- -          common-mode    16 .   150 .              .   ,                   .

----------


## ua3avr

> .....


 ,  ?  "   ",  :Smile: .       .         .  ,      , ,       ,  ,        , ,        ,      .     ,        "",    " " ( , ,    ,  :Smile: )   .

----------


## ur0gt

,          (;         ,        LC)        .
               ( )  .

----------


## ua3avr

> ,          ...


   ,        . ,     ,   ,    ,  :Smile: .      ? ,     lambda/4 ,    ,  :Smile: .




> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=136523#136523   .nfm    NEC_for_MMANA .    .nec       GAL_ANTView      .   NEC_for_MMANA       .


,      GAL_ANTView,  :Smile: .      GW 1001, GW 1002 ( ,        ""     TL)   GM (    ,  ),   GAL_ANTView              NEC-2. 

NEC-2, ,   ,   view-      ,   .      NEC-2 for MMANA,         ,     .   view-   ,      NEC-2,  :Smile: ,     (surface patches).   NEC-2    ,    ,   NEC-2.

 ,        :   >>  ,    >>  .    MMANA (MININEC)       .  NEC-2     (, TL, NT)   .

----------


## vadim_d

> !
>  ,      .          ,      .   ,        . ,     50 ,  50 ,    .    10%.    100 .         ,     .      19 .


      ,      .    100 ,    19 ,    .  ?      -  100    ,   .          ,  .          2*Q ,  Q -        ..  ..

----------


## ua3avr

> , .   .


 , ,    () GALANTview 1.5            ,  :Smile: ,      .    TL   ,     ,      GM .                 . 

upd:         ,  , ,  ,  :Smile: .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,  , , , sorry,         101- ,   ,


          . ,   .                       ,     ?
,    , ,           , -     .
        ,   ,   ,         .    L  C   .                    .
               ()  . ..                ,        .       .         !
     ,   ,          .     ,      .

----------


## ua3avr

> . ,   .


 ?!  :Smile:  ,  ! "  ,   " (c)  , ..  ,     ,    .  ,  :Smile: .

    ,       ,        ,       .   (      lambda/4 -)        ,     ,      ,   - .         , , ,      ,          ,      .   ,         ,   .

.    ,   ,   ,        ( ,  :Smile: ):
( )


> ,     ..   ""   .    ,         (     )      .             .    .


,   ,  ,           ,  :Smile: , ,  ,     .

----------


## vadim_d

> .   .       ,             .


        ,        .       ,      ,    .       ..  ..    -  ,   ,   , =0.    ,    ,   -   .

----------


## Peter Pychtin

> 1.      160.   
> ,      ().


   "",       2-   .       ,    SC  1.

----------


## ur0gt

> 1.      160.   
> ,      ().


     .
  - ,      .
     .
      (.  ).    ,       50 ,    .

,             100 .       .

73

----------


## Alex UT4EK

To UR0GT.     , ...    
EU1TT,     .   ,   ,   Probe-2    .
?    ?

----------


## Alex UT4EK

,   
  80.     ,    EU1TT-DL2KQ
 4  - 160 - 80 - 40 - 30.     
2   . , , 
160  80      ,   40  30 - 
 .        160  80 ?

----------


## vadim_d

> ,   .   ,      , ,   ,   (   ,    ())    . ,  , ,        .


,   ,      -  ,         ,             . "- " - ()

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,    ""    . (  -    ,   ).


-  - -    ?        ? "", ...

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> ,        .


          ,    .

----------


## ua5aa

> ua3asr
> 
> 
>     ,        .
> 
> 
>           ,   .


/...  .  ,  DL2KQ        (   ,             ).

----------


## ua5aa

> ua3asr
> 
>     .
> 
> 
> 2.    
>              2.            .
>   ,      10. 
> 
>   25/0,8=31,25


..   . ,          (  ,    ). .....     -   .    ,  ,  "" ,  ,    . 
     ...
  - ...  "".

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,  ,  "" ,  ,    .


 -      ,             ( ""  ). ,     :Smile:

----------


## ut0ua

. "":      ,             4-5 .

----------


## ut0ua

To APG.        7       65 .     6  8 ?

----------


## ua5aa

> ...,      ,   ""     ( ).       .....
>     .  10,7  + 4   10 ( ).      (3),   2,5    (    ...    2-   .     ( )     MFJ-993b (       ),      (50 )  TRX. .......
> 
>     ,        . .....



    ...  ,     ,   ,            .
 (     )          < 1,5.        7   -   70  ( NEC-2 - 46 ),      ,        ,         ""   , -       ,     (           ).
   ,         ,  ,        ...  .    , -  , :
1.   (   ) -  -,  20-     (     ).      ,   1..2 ,     5..6 (   ,      ,          )
2.   ,     ++,   5...8 ,           2-3  9 .
3.   "",   .     -    , -      ,      (    ,       ).

  , ,     -   .            450 , -   .    ...

     -    ...

----------


## ua5aa

> ua3asr
> 
> 1.   (   ) -  -,  20-     (     ).      ,   1..2 ,     5..6 (   ,      ,          )
> 
> 
>  :


...   ?   80-     2 ,       ..  40-    ..

...   ,    20 .        .

----------


## RZ6FE

:

----------


## RZ6FE

> ..


 ?  , .

----------


## ua5aa

...  (  )

----------


## superHFuser

> ,  ""    ,     9            80  (     ) -   "  " ...            ,    ( -   ,  "    ,    9   !).


                .      ,      .             0,05 .

----------


## superHFuser

> ,   !


     ,       .
 - ,     ground plane.    ,    ,   .    ,        ,  .       ,  ,     . A ground plane may consist of a natural  surface, such as the Earth (or ocean) (or salt  marsh).   .      . 





> , , , ,


  -  , ,      -    .   ,        .

----------


## VOVAN.59

,      - .       ,    RA3OO,      2 ,      ,     -  ,       100  ( ICOM 746)         .      -   -         1985 .  , .  .       - .
    73,

----------


## superHFuser

> ,    RA3OO,      2 ,      ,     -  ,       100  ( ICOM 746)         .      -   -


     ,   -  .      .
              ?    ,   .

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

> ,   !!! 
>  -     ,     . 
> 
>      -   ,  ,   .  .


-,   (  )           .      ,   .        ,   .   ,       .  .       .  .

-.  ,   **   , ,       .

 .       ?   , J-?

,   :   ?
   .       ,     .

----------


## Amw

> .


    ,     ,   .




> .       ?   , J-?


 . (, ,   ,      -)          .          .




> ...  ()    .


   .

----------


## Amw

> ...    !


,    ,       .       ,         . :::: 



> ...           ?!


  -      GP.

----------


## Amw

> ... !...
> ...    :...


  .  ::bad::   ::::

----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

* RZ6FE*



> 2.  -  ,  *    -*


,           .  ,        .
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%BE%D  1%82%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%  BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%81  _(%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4  %D0%B8%D0%BE%D1%82%D  0%B5%D1%85%D0%BD%D0%  B8%D0%BA%D0%B0)




> ,      - ,  _ _  ( ,    ).






> ,   **   . ,  **           () -.


  ,  ** . ,    ?        .

----------


## Amw

> ...       .


   -    .  ,   ...  .

----------


## superHFuser

:Smile:

----------


## RK1AT

> .


,    ,     !  :Crazy:      !     .


> ....   .


   ,        .

----------

